# Wago750-849 mit 1-Wire erweitern



## erdbeerschaeler (18 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte unsere Wago 750-849 gerne um 1-Wiresensorik erweitern.
Eine freie serielle Schnittstelle habe ich noch.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit? Welches Interface ist zu empfehlen? Wo finde ich die beste Bibliothek?

http://www.fuchs-shop.com/de/shop/17/

Ist hier das passende bei?

Fragen über Fragen, aber ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen und bringt licht ins Dunkle.


----------



## Termi (18 Mai 2015)

Ich habe Erfahrung damit. Habe 28 x DS18B20 Sensoren quer durchs Haus  über 3 Stockwerke in Sterntechnologie an einem Bus stabil laufen. 
Als  Interface habe ich die BoardSS des Controllers 750-8204 verwendet. Mit  ner 750-622 müsste es auch laufen. Andere hatte ich  noch nicht  getestet. Die beste Bib gibt es im Netz: OWOS (open Source). Reinfuchsen  mußt Du dich da aber schon. Als Bus-Controller ist ein DS2480B zu  empfehlen, damit Du das Timing in den Griff bekommst. Ich hatte es mal  mit einem Controller 80c165 händisch programmiert, kann ich aber nur von  abraten wenn Du keine Speicheroszis, Logikanalysatoren o.ä. hast.

Das Passende ist da auf jeden Fall für dich dabei.

Chris


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (18 Mai 2015)

Hallo Chris,

das hört sich Super an! In der Doku von der OWOS ist vieles sehr gut beschrieben.
Ich habe bereits Enocean, ModBus, M-Bus und KNX mit der Wago am Laufen... Alles wird mit XHome auf einem Raspberry visualisiert.
Dann sollte der 1-Wire Bus auch zum Laufen zu bekommen sein 

Ich hab 2 Serielle Schnittstellen frei und eine ist sogar die Programmierbare... da sollte doch was gehen.
Als Controller wollte ich mir wohl http://www.fuchs-shop.com/de/shop/17/1/13372589/ zulegen.
Der ist auf Basis des DS2480. Jetzt muss ich nur noch versuchen ein paar freie Adern in den Räumen zu finden.. irgendwie hatte ich 1-Wire noch bis vor ein paar Tagen nicht auf dem Schirm.

Hast Du zufällig ein paar brauchbare Sensoren, mit der ich eine Wetterstation bauen könnte?

Nochmals DANKE!

Schicken Abend
Sven


----------



## Termi (18 Mai 2015)

hier gibt es noch was: http://www.eservice-online.de/
und hier im Forum viel know-how z.B.  https://www.symcon.de/forum/threads/21355-1-Wire-mit-owos-8-3-Probleme-mit-DS2438 
Spezialist ist wohl Rayk.
Eine Wetterstation würde ich lieber komplett kaufen. Da steckt viel Wissen drin. Aber nein ich kenne nur die normalen 1Wire Sensoren dafür.

Chris


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (18 Mai 2015)

eigentlich brauche ich auch nur noch einen windsensor... den erst habe ich schon irgendwie am haus verbaut.
dank 1-wire werde ich auch wohl meinen alten regenmengenmesser reaktivieren können.

hast Du die kleinen Bauteile einfach an ein kabel gelötet und in die räume gehangen oder baust du die noch auf Platinen und machst klemmen dran?

sven


----------



## Termi (18 Mai 2015)

ich habe alle über 3 adrige Leitung nicht abgeschirmt direkt verlötet. Jedem Rücklauf meiner Fußbodenheizung auf beiden Etagen habe ich einen Sensor spendiert und so einen termischen (hydraulischen) Abgleich vorgenommen.  Auf dem Wege habe ich auch noch die Raumtemperaturen erfasst, die Garagen- und Aussentemp ebenfalls. Spielerei halt.
Ich logge jede Minute alle Sensoren mit und schreibe alle 60 Minuten auf SD-Karte (ca. 2 MB pro Woche).  Muss mich jetzt nur noch um die Auswertung kümmern.

Chris


----------



## annD (4 November 2016)

Hallo Termi,

hast du den Controller-Chip DS2480B direkt an die serielle Schnittstelle verbunden oder ein fertiges Set (Gehäuse, mit Beschaltung usw.) dafür verwendet?
Ich habe einen 8202 und möchte auch gerne 1-wire testen. Ich setze darauf Codesys 3.5 ein und muss noch schauen, ob ich dafür passende Bibliotheken finde.

Gruß, annD


----------

